# Brake replacement question



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I've got to redo my brakes because my BMW's rotors are warped and BMW is claiming that the car has been stored so the pads have scarred the rotors. I haven't got a clue about what happened to the car, but they are denying warranty replacement.

Sould I use this opportunity to do something other than the stock rotors and pads???

What's the deal with euro rotors?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

1. Go to a different dealer and see if they will replace your rotors - how they could warp from the car simply sitting around escapes me.
2. If you do have to pay for it yourself than might as well spring for Euro rotors (about $50 more per than US). There have been a lot of arguments about the vertues of Euro vs. US rotors, much of it is bullshit - the biggest thing is that Euro's look better - whether they actually run cooler is questionable. They are a tiny bit lighter as well which is always a good thing. You may get a bit more noise and some have said some pulsating feedback from Euro rotors.
3. If you're going to have to pay for pads look at Axxis (Ultimate) or Hawk (HPS) - both stop better than stock and leave less dust - really I like the Axxis pads I now have in my car.
4. Might want to slap in a set of SS lines (big difference in pedal feel) and flush your fluid to ATE Super Blue Racing or the like while you're at it.
5. See #1 - unless there is a compeling reason, they really should replace your rotors.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I agree--- it was a bogus diagnosis. Some malarky about the pads leaving impressions in the rotors. Bizarre.

In another couple of weeks it will have it's 2nd anniversary so it's eligible for a free brake fluid swap... I'll be taking it to another dealership for a 2nd opinion.

What's different between the euro rotors and US rotors? Is there any caliper issue?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

us and euro calipers are the same, just the rotors are different - Euro's are drilled and are semi-floting as opposed to one piece solid US versions - that's pretty much the deal. Euros are about 2lbs per lighter, will probably not last as long as the US specs and will transfer less heat to the hub (the semi-floatting part).
don't tell where ever you tkae the car that it sat, etc - just tell them you drive the thing all the time and that all the sudden the breaks feel odd... :dunno: 
You can imprint rotors with your pads and that will cause a problem but its hard to do from a car just sitting - typically people do this when the brakes are really hot and then they stop and sit on the brakes (like setting the emergency brake at the track after a hot session - a no no). Kind of unlikely if you do not trac your car.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

mike_m3 said:


> *don't tell where ever you tkae the car that it sat, etc - just tell them you drive the thing all the time and that all the sudden the breaks feel odd... :dunno:
> You can imprint rotors with your pads and that will cause a problem but its hard to do from a car just sitting - typically people do this when the brakes are really hot and then they stop and sit on the brakes (like setting the emergency brake at the track after a hot session - a no no). Kind of unlikely if you do not trac your car. *


Since I bought the car used--- I haven't got a clue how it was treated until 2 months ago. The rotors were warped when I got them--- and I didn't say anything about how it was treated, as I don't know. They told me about the imprinting-- which I guess voids the warranty?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> *Since I bought the car used--- I haven't got a clue how it was treated until 2 months ago. The rotors were warped when I got them--- and I didn't say anything about how it was treated, as I don't know. They told me about the imprinting-- which I guess voids the warranty? *


Did you buy it from a private party or from a dealer? If you bought it from a dealer, that dealer should most definately replace them - might want to call BMWNA and start screaming about how you were sold an unsafe car by one their dealers, and that now they don't want to do anything about your "safety," etc. especially on items normally covered by warranty


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Drive the car around a bit more and use the brakes alot, should grind off the imprint and possibly the pad material causing the vibration. 

I agree that dealer should replace the brakes under the maintenace plan. Ask them if all the new and used cars that sit on the lot for several months have bad brakes too? So they are selling cars with bad brakes? makes no sense.


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

you can try to re-bed the brakes.... this should burn off the "imprint"


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

It was a Private sale--- perhaps with an extra month or 2 of driving, it will go away.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

like the other guys have said, try rebedding them - you have nothing to lose as things stand.
Typically, for street pads, I would get a little bit of heat from just driving around built up and then do 7 or 8 rapid decelerations from 60 to about 10 hitting the brakes as hard as possible without activating ABS (don't come to a complete stop as that can imprint your rotors). After that, drive around for about 10 minutes or more without using the brakes to let them cool down... Hope this helps


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

A day at the track cured my brake rotor warpage problems. :angel:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

mike_m3 said:


> *
> 3. If you're going to have to pay for pads look at Axxis (Ultimate) or Hawk (HPS) - both stop better than stock and leave less dust - really I like the Axxis pads I now have in my car.
> *


Where do you find Axxis pads for the rear of the E46 M3??


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> *Where do you find Axxis pads for the rear of the E46 M3?? *


www.zeckhausen.com - Dave is great and will walk you through any questions, etc. Highly recommend him and his company!

BTW - M3's take the same rear pad as M5's - I can give you part numbers if you need them..


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

mike_m3 said:


> *www.zeckhausen.com - Dave is great and will walk you through any questions, etc. Highly recommend him and his company!
> 
> BTW - M3's take the same rear pad as M5's - I can give you part numbers if you need them.. *


Thanks.

I would like the part numbers. Every time I looked no pads for either E39 M5 or E46 M3, the pad also fits rear of 8 series.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> *Thanks.
> 
> I would like the part numbers. Every time I looked no pads for either E39 M5 or E46 M3, the pad also fits rear of 8 series. *


This is what's on the boxes:

63-223-0683
109-06830
BMW M5 Rear

63-223-0394
109-03940
BMW Front

Hope this helps


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

mike_m3 said:



> *This is what's on the boxes:
> 
> 63-223-0683
> 109-06830
> ...


Cool, thanks. :thumbup:


----------

